# Vet bills £££££££



## pines of rome (26 September 2013)

I do seem to be having more than my fair share of vet bills atm, dare not add them all up!!!!
This last couple of months, I have had the horse with a complicated hoof abscess which ended up costing over a grand!
Jaffa,s tumour in his leg is now at about the £600 mark, but he is doing ok and looks really well, which surprised the vet, so we are just going to monitor him for a while!
Also had to take my old white cat in as he has gone blind, vet said this is due to high blood pressure and is hoping he might regain some sight on medication, he will have to be monitored as well!
Sidney my little thyroid/ renal failure cat is also due a checkup and more medication, so quite an expensive time for me!
Anyone else having a lot of vet bills currently?


----------



## wiz07 (26 September 2013)

Yup - My daughters pony had a viral infection - Cue £302
My TB X has just been dignosed with PSD - Cue £1350 AND INCREASING WEEKLY
My JRT has been diagnosed with Cushings - £170 So far
My Weimaraner has just developed a lump in her chest - awaiting vet appointment - but same dog has just has eye removal after nasty Glaucoma!

Arrrghhhhhhh - my insurance comapny will HATE me!


----------



## pines of rome (26 September 2013)

Oh dear, that is a lot, but at least yours are insured, mine just comes out of my savings!


----------



## cptrayes (26 September 2013)

Just paid over £500 for xrays and back injections and now waiting arrival of £1550 bill for kissing spines ligament resection.

Can I join your club  ???


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 September 2013)

Not as bad as some but in the last month...

Cat number 1 - Thyroid disease tests and treatment £200
Cat number 2 - Saturday trip to vet for cystitis £85
Horse - Mudfever, bloods and lameness exam £300

None covered by insurance


----------



## dogatemysalad (26 September 2013)

Waiting for the bill to come in for mine which will probably be around £500. No insurance, but I'm glad as it's given me the freedom to decide what diagnositics and treatment the horse had. I'm still quids in from not paying insurance premiums.


----------



## gingerarab (26 September 2013)

mine is currently circa 5k for a torn ddft and a trip to newmarket !  not long after the engine blew up on the landrover and has had to be replaced.  I feel all of your pain


----------



## Fransurrey (27 September 2013)

Rosco is currently at around £700. I stopped looking after £635. After euthanasia at home it'll be over £1000, but that's why I put money aside for years. I even tried asking for a student discount, hoping they'd take pity on me, but no...


----------



## jellybean55 (27 September 2013)

sussexbythesea said:



			Not as bad as some but in the last month...

Cat number 1 - Thyroid disease tests and treatment £200
Cat number 2 - Saturday trip to vet for cystitis £85
Horse - Mudfever, bloods and lameness exam £300

None covered by insurance 

Click to expand...

How come insurance won't cover the cats for these things? Just interested as i can never decide whether to insure or not (currently do!) because of so many exceptions


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 September 2013)

jellybean55 said:



			How come insurance won't cover the cats for these things? Just interested as i can never decide whether to insure or not (currently do!) because of so many exceptions
		
Click to expand...

I did not take out insurance on my cats and now the cats are both 15yrs so they would not be covered for what are common old age diseases anyway. I have enough leeway in my income to cope with bills of this size - although still would prefer not to have them and certainly not all in the space of a month  I don't know if they would be excluded if you started insurance early enough.  

My horse is insured but as so many exclusions I am thinking of cancelling anyway.


----------

